# Who needs a trained GSP!



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

To the right home and the right $$$ I have a female GSP! Fantastic lines, broke to shot,(with collar she is broke to WSF!) reliable retrieve, easy keeper! This is the type dog you can hunt right this second or if you ever wanted to run NSTRA trials I have done a bit of winning with her. 11 pts I think she has. Dang near push button type dog here. I have shot a couple of limits over her on Grouse this year. I have the info on the person that trained her and can pass along to you iff needed. I have not hunted her much on Chukars but prior to me getting her she had been. I have had her in Kansas and killed a load of birds over her. At one time she had a Rooster in her mouth and pointing some Quail. Really a nice dog. There is not one problem with her.... 

I am the problem I have not done much more than feed her and let her run now and then. Aggie is 4...

Like I said she has to go to the right home and she is not free! This is not a problem dog, this is a dog that can sleep in your bed and also hunt til her feet fall off! 

If this is the fit for you feel free to contact me at 435-630-4081


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Aggie is a very nice dog. I would take this dog myself if I didn't already have plenty. I am sad to see you get rid of her Tom. 

Someone is going to get a really nice bird dog.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

What price? As a poor law student funds are not deep, but since I lost my pointing lab 4 years ago I've been wanting a new bird dog


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Bret said:


> Aggie is a very nice dog. I would take this dog myself if I didn't already have plenty. I am sad to see you get rid of her Tom.
> 
> Someone is going to get a really nice bird dog.


I just have lost the "Drive" I once had.... I will keep Jeter and I just might get some time to train her. She too sits in the kennel... Sad!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

It makes me sad that you have lost your drive. At the same time I completely understand. I have been there before with a few different things in life. Some I left alone never to pick up again. Others I missed after a while and got back into with new enthusiasm and energy after a time. I hope this is the later for you. 

You should put a note on the Utah NSTRA Face book page about Aggie.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> What price? As a poor law student funds are not deep, but since I lost my pointing lab 4 years ago I've been wanting a new bird dog


$1800... 2 years ago I paid more than this for her from Brandon Downs. He did all the training and hunted Chukars with her. I have hunted her a bit and a little more trraining. Not to much really. I have ran her in NSTRA and done good with the limited time I have put into her. She really is a nice dog. Aggie is easy to be around. I have had her in the house some and she calms down pretty fast. She now lives in a large dog condo that is a indoor outdoor kennel that also is heated. So that is why she has to go to the right home. I won't let her go to a stack-out or a multiple type dog owner. I like to see her go to a feller or gal that has one dog and gives her the attention she likes. She really is a sweetheart of a dog. My wife likes her because she is a lover, unlike my other dog that seems to be on a meth high most the time! More than happy to show her on birds!

Here is the math. Well breed dog 400 to 800 as a puppy. The training to this level 1000-1500 four years of feeding.... Like I said I paid a bit more than what I am asking....!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Bret said:


> It makes me sad that you have lost your drive. At the same time I completely understand. I have been there before with a few different things in life. Some I left alone never to pick up again. Others I missed after a while and got back into with new enthusiasm and energy after a time. I hope this is the later for you.
> 
> You should put a note on the Utah NSTRA Face book page about Aggie.


I would much rather sale my kids! But some laws seem to frown upon this. Really that is about all I do anymore is chase some sort of sport.

Also I just won't give her away and really in Utah not many people will spend 1800 on a dog. Also she has to go to the right home. No need for her to go from the heated indoor outdoor kennel and fluffy bed to a stakeout.

Brett you and your bride need a GSP at the house. With the hunting and drive you two have she would be in heaven!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

She would do great. If Tic were much older I would consider it, but he and I are only in the fifth year of inflicting terror on the local upland game bird populations. We have more to do. With a young 2 year old dog behind him (that I think is going to be better than Tic) we are set up for a few years.

I hope you find a great home. Like I said put it on the FB page maybe one of the club guys is in a situation that would work for all three of you.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

TAK, not surprised in the least. My pointing lab was $1500 as a puppy and we did quite a lot of training. I hope you can find her a great home and I just wish that was in my budget right now.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

I could use a dog to hunt until you sell her ;-)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

opinions very but $1800 for a well bred, well trained dog is not bad.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

If I paid that much for a dog it better come with a house built for 2. We'd need it. Sounds like a good dog though.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

By the time I have factor in purchase, shots, training, food, etc. to get him where he is my dog has cost me that for sure and he just broke 2 years old a few months ago. If i were to get rid of him now a studio would work fine for me because my wife would probably send me packing.

When I loaned out Brew to Lefty yesterday she walked in on the tail end of the conversation and heard me telling him to "come check him out, bond with him a bit, I guarantee you'll be pleased and you will want to take him"........I got off the phone and she was bawling. She started crying again when we were telling Lefty about it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

martymcfly73 said:


> If I paid that much for a dog it better come with a house built for 2. We'd need it. Sounds like a good dog though.


Mcfly you are in the dog house so much I would think you are used to it.:mrgreen:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very true...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I had a guy PM me about Aggie. Fat fingers but I deleted the reply and any way of resbonding back to ya.

Yes this dog has been trained. She is very steady to the shot. With very little work she can be back to wing shot and fall. I just have not worked with her very much. No she is not a huge running dog, but your not going to trip over her or have her untie your boots. She handles very well, she checks in often and likest to be with you rather than you find her. I've hunted her on wild birds and pen birds.
This is the AKC ped http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=2764

When I bought her I changed her name to Aggie....


----------

